# Lighting question, I need an explanation..



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I was looking at the clearance lights here 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...catid=3806&Ne=40000&R=8273&N=2004+2033+113030
specifically the smartlight striplight 24" by Custom Sealife. 
The bulbs that come with the fixture are inappropriate for a planted aquarium as they are actinic and 10000K. What lamps go in this fixture? Do they make them in 6500k?


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

iris600,

I think your best bet is to get everything from AH Supply at:

http://ahsupply.com/index.html

Everyone recommends them. Besides offering the very best components they seem to be the cheapest. I will order 2x55W, and 6x55 kits someday when I get the money.

If you need advice on what configuration to get tell us about the tank.

Regards,
Steve Pituch


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Just tell the sales person that you need the bulbs switched out to 6500K. They are on clearance because custom sealife has gone out of business.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a ten gallon, very basic, and I have heard such good thingd about AH supply but I am no good at DYI things and my current hood is a bad flourescent/plastic. It's not really a planted tank yet..making it into one. I have the substrate, the ferts, need the lighting/plants before I can get things going. 
I have talked to Rytuken who would amke me a cd light for about 100-120 bucks... but this light from custom sealife is cheaper.
What kind of bulbs go in this fixture? Straight pin? What do I need to look for as far as choosing a bulb to fit this fixture?


----------

